# www/apache24 and mod_info



## denzill (Jul 1, 2020)

`uname -a`
FreeBSD timed 12.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC  amd64

I try to enable mod_info on `make config`, and in options file see this:

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for apache24-2.4.43
_OPTIONS_READ=apache24-2.4.43
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=ACCESS_COMPAT ACTIONS ALIAS ALLOWMETHODS ASIS AUTHNZ_FCGI AUTHNZ_LDAP AUTHN_ANON AUTHN_CORE AUTHN_DBD AUTHN_DBM AUTHN_FILE AUTHN_SOCACHE AUTHZ_CORE AUTHZ_DBD AUTHZ_DBM AUTHZ_GROUPFILE AUTHZ_HOST AUTHZ_OWNER AUTHZ_USER AUTH_BASIC AUTH_DIGEST AUTH_FORM AUTOINDEX BROTLI BUFFER CACHE CACHE_DISK CACHE_SOCACHE CERN_META CGI CGID CHARSET_LITE DATA DAV DAV_FS DAV_LOCK DBD DEFLATE DIALUP DIR DOCS DUMPIO ENV EXPIRES EXT_FILTER FILE_CACHE FILTER HEADERS HEARTBEAT HEARTMONITOR HTTP2 IDENT IMAGEMAP INCLUDE INFO IPV4_MAPPED LBMETHOD_BYBUSYNESS LBMETHOD_BYREQUESTS LBMETHOD_BYTRAFFIC LBMETHOD_HEARTBEAT LDAP LOGIO LOG_DEBUG LOG_FORENSIC LUA LUAJIT MACRO MD MIME MIME_MAGIC NEGOTIATION PROXY RATELIMIT REFLECTOR REMOTEIP REQTIMEOUT REQUEST REWRITE SED SESSION SETENVIF SLOTMEM_PLAIN SLOTMEM_SHM SOCACHE_DBM SOCACHE_DC SOCACHE_MEMCACHE SOCACHE_REDIS SOCACHE_SHMCB SPELING SSL STATUS SUBSTITUTE SUEXEC UNIQUE_ID USERDIR USERTRACK VERSION VHOST_ALIAS WATCHDOG XML2ENC MPM_PREFORK MPM_WORKER MPM_EVENT MPM_SHARED PROXY_AJP PROXY_BALANCER PROXY_CONNECT PROXY_EXPRESS PROXY_FCGI  PROXY_HTTP2 PROXY_FDPASS PROXY_FTP PROXY_HCHECK PROXY_HTML PROXY_HTTP  PROXY_SCGI PROXY_UWSGI PROXY_WSTUNNEL  SESSION_COOKIE SESSION_CRYPTO SESSION_DBD  BUCKETEER CASE_FILTER CASE_FILTER_IN ECHO EXAMPLE_HOOKS EXAMPLE_IPC  OPTIONAL_FN_EXPORT OPTIONAL_FN_IMPORT OPTIONAL_HOOK_EXPORT  OPTIONAL_HOOK_IMPORT
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ACCESS_COMPAT
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ACTIONS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ALIAS
... skip ...
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=INCLUDE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=INFO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=IPV4_MAPPED
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LBMETHOD_BYBUSYNESS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LBMETHOD_BYREQUESTS
... skip ...
```
but next run `make config` tell me what mod info not enabled and `make showconfig`:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for apache24-2.4.43:
     ACCESS_COMPAT=on: mod_access compatibility
     ACTIONS=on: Action triggering on requests
     ALIAS=on: Mapping of requests to different filesystem parts
... bla-bla-bla  ...
     INCLUDE=on: Server-side includes
     INFO=off: Server information
     IPV4_MAPPED=off: Allow IPv6 sockets to handle IPv4 connections
     LBMETHOD_BYBUSYNESS=on: Apache proxy Load balancing by busyness
... bla-bla-bla again ...    
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
As result - mod_info not compiled...
Who disable my mod_info? Or what I do wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2020)

It should be enabled by default:

```
INFO=on: Server information
```

Try `make rmconfig`. If  it's still off for you check your /etc/make.conf,  perhaps you disabled it there.


----------



## denzill (Jul 1, 2020)

you are right - make.conf


----------

